# Pro Form Tour De France bike



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2011)

This looks like a great stationary bike for the off season.  All of the reviews that I have seen, give good marks.  Our treadmill drive motor just died and it looks like the motor is $400 for the new one.  I was thinking about replacing the treadmill with this

http://www.proform.com/tour-de-france/?gclid=CKDSlrHJnKoCFYHb4AodDEaayg


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

My  mother was just looking for a stationary bike. 

Ironically, my wife and I were actually in an infomercial for proform. I have it posted on Vimeo, I will have to find it. Kind of a long story but funny none the less.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 25, 2011)

$1300 for an exercise bike?????????????????????

????????????????????


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> $1300 for an exercise bike?????????????????????
> 
> ????????????????????


A good treadmill is $800 - $1000.  It is steep though.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this is better suited for a warrior like yourself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> I think this is better suited for a warrior like yourself.


 

Back to your usual provoking self. Nice.:angry:  Why don't you write something about my wife again!!!


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

FWIW I paid close to $1200 for my treadmill. but I also run on it 4 - 5 days a week for four years now. I've put something like 2700 miles on it since I bought it. 

The sick thing is I think I am several pounds heavier than then :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh and I hope no one wears a helmet on their exercise bike?


----------



## 2knees (Jul 25, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Back to your usual provoking self. Nice.:angry:  Why don't you write something about my wife again!!!




onhisknees doesnt approve of your hypocrisy.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha I found my infomercial. Check this out: 



We are throughout the video, but our main part is around 12:30. 

don't laugh :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think I could ever bring myself to drop that kind of cash on a piece of exercise equipment.  I get too bored and need to switch up activities. I spend $600 a year for my gym membership.  Seems like a better deal than dropping a grand on a treadmill.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> onhisknees doesnt approve of your hypocrisy.


 
Love that name. Just pointing out your hypocrisy.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I could ever bring myself to drop that kind of cash on a piece of exercise equipment.  I get too bored and need to switch up activities. I spend $600 a year for my gym membership.  Seems like a better deal than dropping a grand on a treadmill.



My problem is that I live out in the sticks. It's 7 miles for me to get to a grocery store. The nearest gym is ~15 miles away. So it's just not really feasible. I go in the basement and usually either lift weights, (i have a bench), do P90X, or run on the treadmill. 

Then I sabotage myself with food & alcohol :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jul 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> My problem is that I live out in the sticks. It's 7 miles for me to get to a grocery store. The nearest gym is ~15 miles away. So it's just not really feasible. I go in the basement and usually either lift weights, (i have a bench), do P90X, or run on the treadmill.
> 
> Then I sabotage myself with food & alcohol :lol:


 

Same here.  We have a stairmaster ( a workhorse and still going), weights amd the treadmill.  Treadmill gets little use.  My wife thinks we would use the bike more.  Two gym memberships would be $1500 for the closest gym.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm lucky in that my gym is a half mile down the street.  Screwed like you with the grocery store though.  That's 5 miles.  They opened a Planet Fitness right next door to the grocery.  It's tempting to join as it's only $20 a month, but the extra $30 a month for my local gym seems worth it to me from a convenience stand point.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, before when I lived further east towards Providence I lived 5 min. from a great gym. I had a deal where I had signed up and it was $20 a month. cheap. And it was brand new and really nice. 

I do prefer the gym, I just don't have anything near me. I suppose I could go in the morning on the way to or on the way back from work, but I like the convenience of home plus I can also work out on the weekends.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Hahaha I found my infomercial. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I've ever met anyone who was in an infomercial before! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

It was unpaid, but it was a free 3-day trip to Portland, Oregon which was really cool. It was just a fun unique experience overall, we did it just for the sake of saying we did it kind of thing. 

Wasn't your wife in an ad for something? Based on a twitter tweet?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> It was unpaid, but it was a free 3-day trip to Portland, Oregon which was really cool. It was just a fun unique experience overall, we did it just for the sake of saying we did it kind of thing.
> 
> Wasn't your wife in an ad for something? Based on a twitter tweet?



The text of one of her tweets was in an ad for Kraft Mac and Cheese or something.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

@Puck It seriously though I think ProForm is the cheaper of several Icon Fitness brands. 

When I bought my treadmill (which is actually a Nordic Track) I found a great deal on their clearance items, I think I abought it directly from Nordic Track. It was $400 more expensive anywhere else. 

It starting to have some issues (belt drag) but I bought he warranty for it (since I knew I would be using it) and it has one year left on it, so I gotta get the tech to come out and take a look.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> I think this is better suited for a warrior like yourself.



That's a pretty sweet ride but this would be cool on the longer distance treks.


----------



## marcski (Jul 26, 2011)

We have a Landice treadmill.  Definitely well more than $1300...in fact...I believe its double.  However, it is almost 9 years old...and the only thing that ever happened was that the speed sensor failed and started to throw some error codes.  I went online found a troubleshooting guide...diagnosed it myself..called the company.  Since we are the original owners, all parts were still under warranty and they sent it to me for free.  2 screws and one plug later, and the machine is as good as new.  It is as good if not better than any other treadmill I've seen or used, in a gym included.   That's what spending extra for a solid machine does.  I can only give you the highest praise for Landice machines.

http://www.landice.com/

As far as the exercise bike.....IMHO, don't spend that much.  Not sure if you are a cyclist, but this is especially true if you have a road bike.  Buy a trainer for your bike....a $25 block for the front wheel and voila.  For a couple of hundred dollars, you have an exercise bike that is MUCH better than anything else.  It is your bike so you're in the same geometry you will be when riding on the road, which is huge.  I spin for about 45-60 minutes on my trainer every morning during the off-season, (while watching skiing videos or World Cup racing, I dvr every race) and it is great conditioning.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 26, 2011)

marcski said:


> As far as the exercise bike.....IMHO, don't spend that much. Not sure if you are a cyclist, but this is especially true if you have a road bike. Buy a trainer for your bike....a $25 block for the front wheel and voila. For a couple of hundred dollars, you have an exercise bike that is MUCH better than anything else. It is your bike so you're in the same geometry you will be when riding on the road, which is huge. I spin for about 45-60 minutes on my trainer every morning during the off-season, (while watching skiing videos or World Cup racing, I dvr every race) and it is great conditioning. Just my 2 cents.


 
I'm with marc on this one, I've been looking for somthing to train in the winter, think my NEXT would work on a cheap used trainer if I could find one?

http://www.cyclingtipsblog.com/2009/04/rollers-vs-trainer/


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Nick - they have that Proform XT at Walmart for $394.  Would you recommend that ?


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey @SkiDork , sorry about the delay in response, missed this earlier. I actually haven't used it that much, I prefer straight / normal running. The machine is just OK from a quality perspective. That said $394 seems pretty decent, when we did the infomercial a year ago it was > $800 I think.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

EDIT> My wife wants me to add, it's good for your joints :lol:


----------

